# can you believe this?!?!



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok, I just have to rant because I still can't believe this. I just talked to my admissions rep for school (I start May 20th...i think it just snuck right up on me!) and I was discussing my rooming situation and everything like that. I will be living in the dorms and was asking my rep when I would find out who my roommate was so I could talk to her and coordinate things (phone, tv, etc...). You know what they told me?!? "We won't be able to give you your roommates name or phone number for privacy reasons." PRIVACY REASONS!!! I'm going to be living with the person, for god's sake. So is it better for their privacy that I should just show up, walk into the room and say "hey, i'm your new roommate?" Unbelievable! 

Well, my counselor did go on to say that if both parties agreed, a phone conversation could be set up through the housing department and if names and phone #'s wanted to be exchanged at that time, if both parties agreed, it was ok.

Does anyone else see the sense it this? When I went for my undergraduate, the summer before freshman year I knew who my roommate was and I called her and we had everything arranged as to who was bringing what and so on. It just makes sense to me.

Has anyone else had this happen? Any other students out there facing this? Of course, I'm going to try to set up a phone call with this person, whoever she may be, through housing so maybe I can talk to her.

I'm sorry this is so long, just needed to rant a little...some things just don't make sense to me and this is definitly one of them!

Dunk


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

Actually, my undergrad housing situation was exactly like this, but with no option at all to out who you will be rooming with.

It's been a while so I don't remember the unversity's reason for the policy, but I imagine that it's about the potential logistical nightmare that can ensue if the future roomies do not get along together before school starts. By not having the roommates meet till school begins, the school administration avoids having to deal with phone calls, emails, and letters from people who may be unhappy with the living situation. Once at school, one's deal factor is usually higher. And people are usually unlikely to make a fuss about roommates, unless it's truly truly unbearable.

It can definitely be an annoying policy for students, but from the administration standpoint, it's probably easier for them this way.


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

I guess that makes sense...extremely frustrating though. Oh well, I guess I just have to hope for the best --- hmm, imagining our first conversation -- "hey, we've never met or talked and I don't even know your name, but hey, I'll be rooming with you for the next year!" Like I need my anxiety level to go any higher!! 

Only one more month till school starts...four weeks...yikes..ok, deep breaths...


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I do think that is kind of wrong. At Johnson and Wales RI, they are going to send out the names, addresses and phone numbers of everyone's roommates so you can at least talk about what everyone is going to bring. Otherwise people might each bring a tv, radio, etc.!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Isn't it the norm to just get your roommate "sprung" on you? Every movie I have ever seen with college roommates seemed to go this way. (Tells you where I get my information  )


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

At the 4 year liberal arts college I attended for a while, they also sent out names, addressed and phone numbers of everyone's roommates. I've never heard of holding that information, but I am no expert... =)


----------

